# Thursday Night, Jose gets the BIG meal



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Just a heads up, Thursday i plan on making/releasing a clip of Jose doing his thing to a large sized feeder.

Im thinking its going to be an oranda (gold fish with fat head) (sp?)... since this goldfish isnt a feeder and more of a hobbist fish, would my video be removed?

i dont want to get into the argument about what is the humane way of eatting... if a fish can and has the opportunity to eat, why cant he? has anyway ever been kicked out of society for eatting a rat or bad fruit?

anyway, if your into extreme aggression with a mean ass fish, post what you would like to see eaten.

Reasons are a PLUS


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

heh a Mouse or a rb eh


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

a cat


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

pm Xenon or winkee to give them a heads up. Hopefully it'll be cool to post.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i think we need another mouse/rat vid.!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I want to see it of something that the snakehead can NOT just swallow whole-- I want to see the victim get brutally ripped apart. If the orandas are bite-sized and will be easily swallowed, then try to get something else. If the orandas AREN'T just going to get gulped, then by all means show them.

Thanks for including our thoughts on this hopefully-entertaining process :nod:

Actually though, I think the best of all would be a large CA/SA cichlid. You got any large cichlids around that you wouldn't mind buying in terms of cost? If you could get a nice 5-6" oscar or jack dempsey I bet that would make for quite a show. Or a spare large piranha or pacu. Or a BIG mouse (not one that hes just gonna swallow whole, again; we've already seen a SH do that)


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

The biggest FATTEST bubble eye you can find!!!

KILL ALL BUBBLE EYES!

A decent sized cichlid would be awesome too.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

hmmmm...no pics


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> I want to see it of something that the snakehead can NOT just swallow whole-- I want to see the victim get brutally ripped apart. If the orandas are bite-sized and will be easily swallowed, then try to get something else. If the orandas AREN'T just going to get gulped, then by all means show them.
> 
> Thanks for including our thoughts on this hopefully-entertaining process :nod:
> 
> Actually though, I think the best of all would be a large CA/SA cichlid. You got any large cichlids around that you wouldn't mind buying in terms of cost? If you could get a nice 5-6" oscar or jack dempsey I bet that would make for quite a show. Or a spare large piranha or pacu. Or a BIG mouse (not one that hes just gonna swallow whole, again; we've already seen a SH do that)


 I must say, the best thing ive witnessed him destroy was definately a 4'' oranda... after ripping off the back end in seconds, he crushed its head will his teeth shredded the eye juice out and exposed its inner skull.

i could buy a 6'' dempsey for 9$, but i do worry about the dempsey fighting back, and the second i turn this video into sanctioned brutal fish fighting, ill get a call from every immigrant around asking if i sanction c*ck fights....

Anyway, im coming up with a master plan for more than 1 fish, maybe a large cichlid, goldfish and oranda and see what fish he eats first...

Thanks for the feedback, im really looking forward to thursday!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Why does it always seem that owning large fish is all about the gore factor? I prided myself in raising a couple beautiful Snakeheads on nothing but frozen and prepared foods...


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

A big cichlid or a rat. Or even just hit up a koi pond.


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

personally i wouldnt feed a gold fish.....hard to find healthy breeders around here anyway - i would use some other species to use as a feeder fish.

do you have access to crayfish?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

i dont want to get into the argument about what is the humane way of eatting... if a fish can and has the opportunity to eat, why cant he?

I'm with Dracofish, this is dumb. These opportunities are FAR from natural. I could give myself the opportunity to eat a kitten... you have quite the poor argument.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> i dont want to get into the argument about what is the humane way of eatting... if a fish can and has the opportunity to eat, why cant he?
> 
> I'm with Dracofish, this is dumb. These opportunities are FAR from natural. I could give myself the opportunity to eat a kitten... you have quite the poor argument.


 feed him ^









i think a super oranga thing would be cool

or maybe even a large pacu :nod:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm just going to let you guys be stupid.

I'll come back in a couple weeks when you all have forgotten how to use fire and are confused as to why you have opposable thumbs









Note that this is coming from someone that feeds live food to his fishes, I just don't make it into a circus.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

i love my fish for their entertainment value.

the level of entertainment ranges from growth to recognizable character traits... i think you choose to be negative about fish aggression because its the mature professional way to be. You will still download the video and still watch it, so why place a dark shadow on something we all would like to see.

Do you refuse to watch boxing on tv? im curious


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I want to see c*ck Fights


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

as much as me and innes differ in opinion, i do love his reliable consistancy, ty innes


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

STIFFY said:


> I want to see c*ck Fights


 they arent cool man









rooster should be eaten not used for violence


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> as much as me and innes differ in opinion, i do love his reliable consistancy, ty innes


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Do what you please, but do not question my opinion or motives.



> Do you refuse to watch boxing on tv? im curious


Ah, the sweet science. Boxers choose to endure whatever suffering happens (they aren't thrown in a tank)
I have nothing against fishing, hunting, blah blah, before you travel down that tired and overworked road... Good hunters don't try to use weapons that slowly rip apart deer and make them suffer.



> i think you choose to be negative about fish aggression because its the mature professional way to be.


Actually it's because I'm a mature professional.

And it's not fish aggression, it's hunger, this use of words belies what your true interests are in this instance. And, no, it wont be downloaded on any computer I use. How presumptuous!!!

Again, good luck to all who enjoy this and are soon returned to a life of grunting for communication and throwing rocks when you are angry. So long I.Q. points...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> the level of entertainment ranges from growth to recognizable character traits... i think you choose to be negative about fish aggression because its the mature professional way to be. You will still download the video and still watch it, so why place a dark shadow on something we all would like to see.


First of all, no I won't watch the video...

Second of all, my fish are amazingly entertaining...and none of them eat live food. I don't get off on seeing them tear apart stuff...believe me...this fish could fit my entire fist into his mouth:









Just being in that fish's prescence was entertaining enough for me. Sorry guys, but I just think it's immature to enjoy seeing fish tear stuff apart because it's "cool." And don't tell me it's all about food, because you could feed that fish a perfectly nutritious hunk of beef heart (WAY more nutritious than the stuff you listed as choices).


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> > i think you choose to be negative about fish aggression because its the mature professional way to be.
> 
> 
> Actually it's because I'm a mature professional.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

go acestro









i dont get any joy from feeding my p's live food but i dont when they rip apart krill and there other food

throw something nutriouse to them man like a big slab of beefheart that he cant eat all in one bite but it would be just as entertaining and just as cheap


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Feeding beef heart is WAY cheaper than feeding live food. You can get a 4lb heart for about $5...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Kreth don't waste your time arguing with the naysayers. You and me and the rest of the bloodthirsty savages will have a great time with this. Don't let these pricks hijack the thread any further, by giving them more space to bitch and whine with. Ignore the trolls.

As for the rest of you guys, if you all want to get into a debate over Fish and Ethics, for the 400th time, I suggest you go the 'mature' route for a change and make a new thread over it, instead of derailing and destroying this thread for the others that are interested. We goremongers can all honestly assure you that your morality arguments are not going to affect the snakehead's diet in the least.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Kreth 10RBP said:
> 
> 
> > the level of entertainment ranges from growth to recognizable character traits... i think you choose to be negative about fish aggression because its the mature professional way to be. You will still download the video and still watch it, so why place a dark shadow on something we all would like to see.
> ...


Sadly enough, my snakehead wont eat beef heart. he was raised in the wild until captured at 6 inches.. ive starved him 4 days, each day throwing him beef hear which he would quickly attack thinking it was food, then spit out once he realized it wasnt. i wouldnt starve him a 5th day, but i wish he would eat it, its cheaper than spending 1$ per day on food =/

I am an immature improfessional, hear my heathens and I roar.

NEED MORE OPINIONS ON WHAT TO FEED


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Kreth don't waste your time arguing with the naysayers. You and me and the rest of the bloodthirsty savages will have a great time with this. Don't let these pricks hijack the thread any further, by giving them more space to bitch and whine with. Ignore the trolls.
> 
> As for the rest of you guys, if you all want to get into a debate over Fish and Ethics, for the 400th time, I suggest you go the 'mature' route for a change and make a new thread over it, instead of derailing and destroying this thread for the others that are interested. We goremongers can all honestly assure you that your morality arguments are not going to affect the snakehead's diet in the least.


Thank you P45









I say a Big Pacu or Big Oscar!

Preferably a Pacu since they look like Piranhas and i hate Piranhas!!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> pm Xenon or winkee to give them a heads up.












Do as you please, since it's your fish, but ask permission to post a video first - Pfury doesn't promote unnecessary/unnatural violence and suffering for entertainment purposes, so not everything will be allowed to be posted here.

No permission equals no video...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> i wouldnt starve him a 5th day, but i wish he would eat it, its cheaper than spending 1$ per day on food =/


I'm pretty sure you could starve him twice or three times as long. Adult fish can go a loooong time without eating (carnivores in particular).

And as far as derailing threads, quite ironic for P45 to bring that up! Do what you need to do, just know you'll hear some other opinions when you go for the gore factor (and want to share it on a large forum).


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

man i would love to see him eat a mouse i just think it would be cool and a large gold fish would be cool too


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

mattmatt123 said:


> man i would love to see him eat a mouse i just think it would be cool and a large gold fish would be cool too


 there was another guy a couple months back who showed a vid of his 27" red sh eating a mouse--- he threw the mouse in, the mouse was gulped in a millisecond. Wasn't bad, but there really wasnt anything to watch.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

He also had that thing attack a jumbo rat.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

STIFFY said:


> He also had that thing attack a jumbo rat.


 we didn't get to see the rat before the snakehead actually chomped on i though, cuz his digicam's video mode only lasted 15 seconds


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Video has been made, and im VERY sure it will be downloadable from Pfury...

i was aiming for a 2 bite fish so it wasnt animal cruelty... ghey.

but it turned out he 1 bit it and followed it with 2-3 large goldfish all in his mouth... kind of funy to watch, maybe next week ill grab something bigger.. im working on editing it now though!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i dont normally come to this side of p-fury but glad i did, can i see a pic of your fish, it sounds awesome







i think stick with feeding it a big fish, imo a rat would make a mess of your tank and just clog the filter with any fur?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> a rat would make a mess of your tank and just clog the filter with any fur?


 Thats why you have to shave it


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

to nights the big night hay man


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Video one (made 2 days ago) is the introduction to the fish mainly me playing with the new digi camera and checking lighting.

Big thanks to Winkyee for doing the editting and helping get it hosted

Once the feeding video is completed, ill add it to this thread, but give me a day or so since im not the savy movie creator that winkyee has arised to be









Enjoy.

Introduction Video (video one)
http://12.147.199.140/videos/Jose-February2nd%202004.MPG.wmv


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

cool vid


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> Video one (made 2 days ago) is the introduction to the fish mainly me playing with the new digi camera and checking lighting.
> 
> Big thanks to Winkyee for doing the editting and helping get it hosted
> 
> ...


 sweet vid, I'm adding it with the other non-piranha videos


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

how about just the vid without all the extras that promot LAG..please?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> how about just the vid without all the extras that promot LAG..please?


 how about your get a better conection


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

hehe I dunno why it is so slow for me. I have a cable modem A 1 gig processor and over 500 megs of ram. I also run a Voodo card. still way choppy for some reason. Mabe the program it runs on isnt optimized on my computer?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I don't know man that might be but I use window media player and everything worked fine on my comp.

You might want to try saving the video 1st then watching it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

tons of small feeders would be cool


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Thats a wonderfull fish and a great Vid,

Now why don't you stop now the Knuckle dragging and let that be
a testomony to the beauty of the species.

You have captured the fish well, leave it there, stop this stupid nonsense,
does nothing for the fish and only makes you look like an ass to go any further.

That vid truly showed some respect for the fish leave it before it's destroyed.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Personally speaking....I'd like to see a video of the Snakehead biting into the hand of every blood-thirsty, mindless twit who hasn't progressed past the days of feeding Christians to the wild beasts in the Coliseum (and you know who you are). That's must my PERSONAL opinion, of course, and I suppose it won't count for much.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EDIT: This thread was closed by me as the video had been made and the topic was no longer valid.

Innes


----------

